# New Q French Silk Cable



## Pudu

They are new, they are silk, and they are magnifique!

First off, apologies for the appallingly brief write up - the packers are coming tomorrow, I only got the cables last night ( my wife - "oh I forgot, this came for you several days ago" :rolleyes: ), and I have about 5 minutes to do this while my wife isn't looking.

I know Steve put a lot of effort into making sure the silk and the thread count was just right. And I can confirm he succeeded wonderfully. The cables have all the goodness of the original Q's - soft, light, zero micro-phonics, no annoying memory. But the silk ones are thicker and more luxurious.

 

You can immediately feel the difference, but the extra body doesn't make them noticeably heavier. Everything about them oozes quality. They have a natural lushness about them. They are ... well silky soft and, up close, there's the faintest scent of lanolin (raw silk perhaps?). If you ever wanted something that was the antithesis of the rubbery plastic, uncomfortable, traditional electric cable - voilà. I haven't seen better than this.



Now, after an all too short fondle I have to pack my new cables up for a 3 month sea voyage :frown: .

Thanks a ton Steve, these are definitely a home run. And my apologies for the short write up - they deserve so much better. 

Vive la Q!


----------



## Jompa

I have the same cable. I couldn't be more happier with it.


----------



## Pudu

Yep, the new silk ones came out beautifully. They are more full bodied and luxurious than I anticipated. It makes the braiding more noticeable and attractive too.

 For many of these high end headphones which are, to be honest, let down by the look and feel of their nylon cables, the silkies are perfect for classing things up. Substantially.


----------



## sridhar3

Congrats guys.  Enjoy them!


----------



## MorbidToaster

If I still owned my LCD 2 I'd pick one up...If only there were an HD800 version.


----------



## Steve Eddy

Only way the silk will see an HD-800 is if it's wearing "earrings." 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  se


----------



## HK_sends

Nice job there, Steve!  
  Are they up on your website for order yet and are you going to offer interconnects in silk too?
   
  Inquiring minds...
  Cheers!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  -HK sends


----------



## HK_sends

Quote: 





steve eddy said:


> Only way the silk will see an HD-800 is if it's wearing "earrings."
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Hey, that's an idea... Silk Earpads!  You'll make a fortune!
  Cheers!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  -HK sends


----------



## Steve Eddy

Quote: 





hk_sends said:


> Nice job there, Steve!
> Are they up on your website for order yet and are you going to offer interconnects in silk too?
> 
> Inquiring minds...


 
   
  Thank you for the kind words, HK.
   
  Don't have any plans for silk interconnects. I mean, most folks aren't handling their interconnects the way they would handle a headphone cable so don't see much of an advantage there.
   
  se


----------



## Steve Eddy

Quote: 





hk_sends said:


> Hey, that's an idea... Silk Earpads!  You'll make a fortune!


 
   
  I am NOT a seamstress. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  se


----------



## sridhar3

Quote: 





steve eddy said:


> I am NOT a seamstress.


 
   
  So you just wear women's clothing for fun then?


----------



## MorbidToaster

I know I do.
   
  Quote: 





sridhar3 said:


> So you just wear women's clothing for fun then?


----------



## paradoxper

Are you offering options for different colors?
   
  Being ladylike I like to match, hope they'd go well with my "earrings"


----------



## Steve Eddy

Quote: 





paradoxper said:


> Are you offering options for different colors?
> 
> Being ladylike I like to match, hope they'd go well with my "earrings"


 
   
  Not at the moment, no. Custom colors (out of some 70 to choose from) would be possible, but the lead time could be up to eight weeks or a bit more.
   
  Besides, black goes with everything! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  se


----------



## WNBC

Enjoying my U of W purple & gold cable from Steve but silk purple & gold would be something else.  If only I had the patience to wait.........
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
   
  Quote: 





steve eddy said:


> Not at the moment, no. Custom colors (out of some 70 to choose from) would be possible, but the lead time could be up to eight weeks or a bit more.
> 
> Besides, black goes with everything!
> 
> ...


----------



## Steve Eddy

Quote: 





wnbc said:


> Enjoying my U of W purple & gold cable from Steve but silk purple & gold would be something else.  If only I had the patience to wait.........


 
   
  Blame it on the French! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  se


----------



## sridhar3

Quote: 





steve eddy said:


> Blame it on the French!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  I blame Texas.


----------



## WNBC

I blame Miss RI from my home state
   

   
  Quote: 





steve eddy said:


> Blame it on the French!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Quote: 





sridhar3 said:


> I blame Texas.


----------



## Steve Eddy

Quote: 





sridhar3 said:


> I blame Texas.


 
   
  Could be. I think Texas may be afraid of getting cut out of the loop (in re: drop shipping from France).
   
  se


----------



## Steve Eddy

Quote: 





wnbc said:


> I blame Miss RI from my home state


 
   
  Cool little state, Rhode Island.
   
  Last state to ratify the Constitution, and only did so after being threatened with economic destruction (US Senate had passed a bill prohibiting all trade with Rhode Island if she didn't), even though the federal government at the time had no legitimacy as the Articles of Confederation prohibited any changes to it without the unanimous consent of all the state legislatures, and even then it was only ratified by the various conventions of the states, not the state legislatures themselves. So it could be argued that our government today is wholly illegitimate as it was constituted in complete violation of the Articles of Confederation under which it was bound at the time of the convention.
   
  And that's our history lesson for today. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  se


----------



## MorbidToaster

Also, don't blame Texas. It's obviously RI's fault.


----------



## Steve Eddy

Quote: 





morbidtoaster said:


> Also, don't blame Texas. It's obviously RI's fault.


 
   
  Hey, I was born in Texas.
   
  But unfortunately the French company's North American distributor ain't in Rhode Island, they're in Texas.
   
  se


----------



## MorbidToaster

Oh...in that case...Since you won't get it for me...TO THE SOURCE!
   
  Quote: 





steve eddy said:


> Hey, I was born in Texas.
> 
> But unfortunately the French company's North American distributor ain't in Rhode Island, they're in Texas.
> 
> se


----------



## Steve Eddy

Quote: 





morbidtoaster said:


> Oh...in that case...Since you won't get it for me...TO THE SOURCE!


 
   
  I don't think they speak Texan. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  se


----------



## MorbidToaster

I was actually told that I don't speak Texan either yesterday. Guess we're in luck. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Quote: 





steve eddy said:


> I don't think they speak Texan.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sridhar3

Quote: 





morbidtoaster said:


> I was actually told that I don't speak Texan either yesterday. Guess we're in luck.


 
   
  The more salient question is, do you speak French?


----------



## MorbidToaster

No...but I have a solution for that, too. 
   
  My mother speaks French and she lives close by. 
   
  Quote: 





sridhar3 said:


> The more salient question is, do you speak French?


----------



## sridhar3

Quote: 





morbidtoaster said:


> My mother speaks French and she lives close by.


 
   
  Steve, it appears you have an accomplice in the making.  Commence scheming, s[size=small]'il vous plaît[/size].


----------



## Steve Eddy

Quote: 





morbidtoaster said:


> I was actually told that I don't speak Texan either yesterday.


 
   
  Nonsense. Of course you speak Texan. I can understand you just fine. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  se


----------



## Pudu

I protest. 

There isn't a single _y'all _in the whole thread. Don't make me re-evaluate my Texan stereotype. My world is complicated enough.





 Just messin' with y'all.


----------



## palchiu

Quote: 





steve eddy said:


> Not at the moment, no. Custom colors (out of some 70 to choose from) would be possible, but the lead time could be up to eight weeks or a bit more.
> 
> Besides, black goes with everything!
> 
> ...


 
  Silk Vomic?


----------



## Steve Eddy

Quote: 





palchiu said:


> Silk Vomic?


 
   
  Hmmm... Well, silk is essentially "worm spit," so yeah, it's almost vomic without the extra colors. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  se


----------



## mwilson

Since silk is not spun via the mouth, it's technically not vomic. Not even vomit.
   
  Quote: 





steve eddy said:


> Hmmm... Well, silk is essentially "worm spit," so yeah, it's almost vomic without the extra colors.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Steve Eddy

Quote: 





mwilson said:


> Since silk is not spun via the mouth...


 
   
  http://science.discovery.com/videos/how-do-they-do-it-7-silk-from-worm-spit.html
   
  se


----------



## mwilson

It comes out of spinnerets actually


----------



## Steve Eddy

Quote: 





mwilson said:


> It comes out of spinnerets actually


 
   
  Yes, located in what would amount to the caterpillar's lower lip.
   
  se


----------



## mwilson

Still disgusting


----------



## Steve Eddy

Quote: 





mwilson said:


> Still disgusting


 
   
_No silk for you!_ -- The Silk Nazi
   
  se


----------



## mwilson

steve eddy said:


> _No silk for you!_ -- The Silk Nazi
> 
> se




Can I come back in one year?


----------



## Steve Eddy

Quote: 





mwilson said:


> Can I come back in one year?


 
   
  Yes. So I can tell you again, "No silk for you!"
   
  se


----------



## palchiu

Quote: 





steve eddy said:


> Hmmm... Well, silk is essentially "worm spit," so yeah, it's almost vomic without the extra colors.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Will we have spider silk as option? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Pal


----------



## sridhar3

Quote: 





palchiu said:


> Will we have spider silk as option?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  All silk cables are made with spider silk: http://www.head-fi.org/t/609837/q-cable-appreciation-thread/15#post_8438219


----------



## mwilson

^ hearsay


----------



## sridhar3

^ ants


----------



## dleblanc343

Now offers recabling for stax. You can have the most _natural _and _organic _SR009's! (jokes)
   
  In all seriousness though, anxious to get my Q cable for my HD800's!


----------



## Dyaems

silky hair cable please


----------



## Sotone

French Silk cable for my LCD-3 arrived yesterday. It's 3m - light weight and beautifully made.  Keeping it at the office this week listening to our 2012 Santa Fe Chamber Music radio broadcast series with ALO PanAm.


----------



## Steve Eddy

Thank you for the kind words.
   
  And if I may, I'd like to say some in return.
   
  During the course of this cable sale, I came to learn that Sotone, in addition to his many other talents, heads up Sotone Recordings (http://www.sotone.com/). Sotone offers up a catalog of historical recordings as well as providing LP and tape transfer services.
   
  Quite some years ago, a dear late friend of mine, Allen Greenblatt, who was a professional studio musician had the studio to himself one night and just for fun laid down a short, "countryfied" tribute to Led Zeppelin's Stairway to Heaven, all the instruments and vocals performed by him through the magic of multitrack recording.
   
  Back in 1991 Allen sent me a copy of it on cassette. However it's been many years since I've owned a cassette deck and the tape has been sitting in my desk drawer ever since. I'd had thoughts of having it transferred to digital a number of times but for one reason or other never got around to it. Now there was no excuse so I sent the cherished tape to Sotone to have it transferred.
   
  My cassette copy was duped from Allen's cassette copy which he recorded from the master tape so my tape was second generation cassette. Hardly the absolute in terms of quality. But Sotone was able to extract every last bit that little cassette of mine had to offer and given the inherent limitations, it sounds fantastic.
   
  Allen passed away before the Internet came on the scene (we came to know each other on a popular dial-up computer bulletin board system I was technical director for, The Audiophile Network) and I'm sure that rather than his bit of fun being lost to the world, he'd like to see it shared with others.
   
  So without any further ado, and with very special thanks to Sotone Recordings, here it is, Allen's _Country Staar-Way to Heav'n_:
   
  http://www.q-audio.com/countrystaarwaytoheaven.mp3
   
  (it was transferred to full resolution 16/44 but to save bandwidth, this is the 320k MP3 version)
   
  Rest in peace my friend.
   

   
  (Allen's graphic "signature" from the cassette liner)
   
  se


----------



## Pudu

That's a lovely story. 

I'm not normally a fan of country - but this one brought a big smile to my face. Knowing the story behind it and imagining Allen doing all the various tracks - and having fun in an empty recording studio by himself late one night - well, that makes it all the more enjoyable.

Thanks for sharing the track, and the memory.

DC


----------



## Steve Eddy

Thank you, Pudu.
   
  Can't say I'm any sort of country fan either (though there's usually at least _something_ in most every genre that I like) but in the right context and in just the right dose, it can be entertaining. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  se


----------



## Pudu

That might be the only country track that's ever brightened my day.

On the other hand, some French silk has been making me smile for the past week or so.



Though I'm thinking I should have gone with the red/green interweave.


----------



## Steve Eddy

Quote: 





pudu said:


> Though I'm thinking I should have gone with the red/green interweave.


 
   
  I love Red Green!
   




   







   
  se


----------



## Pudu

He'll always be 1/2 of Smith & Smith to me (though I approve of his dress sense).


----------



## jtinto

Red Green, the king of duct tape!
  Steve is a cool guy, driving hot cars like his Viper around Hamilton


----------



## Pudu

He drives a Viper? Don't know why, but that's a pretty funny image. 

That's awesome!


----------



## jtinto

My French Silks arrived today 
  Thanks Steve. They're as beautiful as a cable can be 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  I'll on sonics once they've run in a bit


----------



## jtinto

Quote: 





pudu said:


> He drives a Viper? Don't know why, but that's a pretty funny image.
> That's awesome!


 
   
  Steve "Q" Eddy might drive a Viper ...
   
  I was talking about Steve "Red Green" Smith
  He's not exactly his TV persona in real life


----------



## Pudu

Yes I understood you meant Mr. Smith - which is what makes the image enjoyable.

As far as I know, from my ill founded preconception of Mr. S Eddy, he drives around town in one of these:


----------



## jtinto

Now that's a set of hot wheels


----------



## h2oxide

Recently purchased my Q cable from Steve (was emailing you about my L/R mix up problems) and can vouch for its quality. So much more comfortable and durable than the stock cables. Thanks again Steve!


----------



## econparanoia

I'm looking for a replacement cable for my HD800. I've been quite satisfied with the stock cable, but now I want to move to a balanced setup. Q cable seems to be very popular among Audeze users. I am wondering whether it would be a good match for the HD800, particularly when paired with a tube amp. A lot of good things have been said about Q cable's ergonomics. How about sound quality? 
   
  I once tried a Labkable pure copper cable, which did make HD800 sound fuller. However, it made the bass a bit muddier. I ended up preferring the stock cable. I overall care more about bass quality than quantity. I like detailed presentation, tight bass, and am not crazy about "taming the trebles" (partially because my tube amp already does that for me).
   
  Any impressions/suggestions? Thank you.


----------



## jtinto

that's a great question for Steve and others running Qs with HD800s
  I really like my LCD-3 cable and wonder if it would work with my HD800
  Steve makes adapters (Audeze - HD800) that might be a good alternative?


----------



## eantala

econparanoia said:


> I'm looking for a replacement cable for my HD800. I've been quite satisfied with the stock cable, but now I want to move to a balanced setup. Q cable seems to be very popular among Audeze users. I am wondering whether it would be a good match for the HD800, particularly when paired with a tube amp. A lot of good things have been said about Q cable's ergonomics. How about sound quality?
> 
> I once tried a Labkable pure copper cable, which did make HD800 sound fuller. However, it made the bass a bit muddier. I ended up preferring the stock cable. I overall care more about bass quality than quantity. I like detailed presentation, tight bass, and am not crazy about "taming the trebles" (partially because my tube amp already does that for me).
> 
> Any impressions/suggestions? Thank you.


 
 i have the Q french silk cable , just picked up the hd800 earring  last week.  Get if you'll be happy you did.  Steve is the best and his products are tops.


----------



## Steve Eddy

Thank you for the kind words, eantala.

Damn, forgot this thread even existed. 

se


----------



## Jones Bob

steve eddy said:


> Thank you for the kind words, eantala.
> 
> Damn, forgot this thread even existed.
> 
> se




We haven't forgotten you Steve. Enjoying your Q French Silk cable on my LCD-3s for hours every day.


----------



## Dave74

When I got home from working out of town on Friday, my Q-Audio french silk cable was waiting for me   I had wanted to order a new cable for the HE-500's ever since I had bought them, which I believe had been over a couple of years now.  I even had the Q-Audio website bookmarked for a couple of years now lol.  
  
 Now that I have the cable I must say that I wish I had ordered it sooner.  I could tell as soon as I removed it from its packaging that it was of extremely high quality.  My favourite thing about the cable is that it stays where it is placed and it and doesn't have  a memory effect like the stock silver cable does.
  
 As for sound quality I really can't give a fair comparison between the stock cable and the Q as the stock was SE and the Q cable is balanced.  Plus, I haven't listened to the stock cable for over 2 weeks since I work out of town and the new cable was here when I got home.   As for my opinion on the  sq though, running Amarra>M-Dac with balanced cables >Bha-1 with Q audio balanced cable > He-500 the sound is very analog sounding now and still has excellent detail retrieval. I'm pretty sure the setup was a little brighter sounding before, which could be due to going from a silver cable to copper.  I'm also not sure yet if I will get much change in sq as my cables are all fairly new as well as the BHA-1 (still have Lyr but haven't used it since getting new amp).  
  
 I am really happy that I no longer have to use that annoying stock silver cable, not that it didn't sound good, it was just very irritating due to the memory effect, half of it would always want to fall on the floor, plus it seemed like it was cheaply made with the harder plastic type outer casing.  
  
 I just wanted to post since I am very happy so far with this cable.  Great job Steve, thanks for building a great quality cable, and I would definitely order another headphone cable from you again if I need one


----------



## Steve Eddy

Thank you for the kind words, Dave (and you too, Jones Bob). Glad you're happy with your cable!

se


----------



## Red Jacket Mike

I just ordered a black french silk cable for my new LCD-Xs; the stock cable sounds OK, but it tends to twist, and it is somewhat microphonic if I'm not completely still.  From what I've heard, the Q-cable should solve both of those problems.  If there's an audible difference, that will be an extra benefit, too.
  
 Looking forward to receiving it.


----------



## saer

Can't wait for my cable to come back from going under the knife with Steve


----------



## Steve Eddy

saer said:


> Can't wait for my cable to come back from going under the knife with Steve




Under the knife? What knife? I ain't no surgeon. Didn't I tell you? I'm a lumberjack. 



:eek:

se


----------



## saer

It's alright, Steve. Sacrifices must be made


----------



## Steve Eddy

HA!

Just what the world needs. Bionic cables.

Hmmm... *trots down to the trademark office* 

se


----------



## Oregonian

Today's USPS delivery with these magnificent cables on a magnificent headphone........


----------



## MoatsArt

saer said:


> Can't wait for my cable to come back from going under the knife with Steve




Hi Jay

What work did you have done? Was this work done to the q audio French silks I just bought from you? Was the work done to the cable you purchased on about 9 Feb?

Cheers

Nathan


----------



## Steve Eddy

If it's the same cable, it was originally a 3 meter cable terminated with a 1/4" plug. Saer wanted the cable reduced to about 8 feet, terminated with a 4 pin XLR and the remaining foot or so made into a 4 pin XLR to 1/4" adapter.

se


----------



## MoatsArt

Thanks Steve

Your description matches what I bought (which is exactly what I need).

Looking forward to hearing your handiwork!

Cheers

Nathan


----------



## Steve Eddy

moatsart said:


> Thanks Steve
> 
> Your description matches what I bought (which is exactly what I need).
> 
> ...




You're welcome, Nathan. Hope you'll be happy with them!

se


----------



## etherlite

A beauty descended.....


----------



## jocar37

A few weeks ago I picked up a pair of LCD-3F's.  Shortly after they arrived I discovered that the stock cable was not quite long enough for me to use them with my main stereo rig.  So I cast about looking for my first cable upgrade.  I read tons of stuff here on HF and elsewhere about all kinds of cables.  I looked at ALO, then was strongly considering the Wywyres, but didn't care for the red cables.  I started checking out the Silver Dragon when I saw a post from HK_sends saying he preferred the Blue.  So I PM'd him to find out why and he told me he moved on from the Blue Dragon in favor of the French and gave me well thought out explanation and some really nice pictures of his French Silk set up.
  
 A month ago, after checking out the Audioguild site and this thread, I ordered mine from Steve.  My luck, that was when he was out of stock.  After what seemed like forever, they  arrived today. I've been listening almost nonstop - except for a brief dinner break - since the mail came to a succession of XRCDs and SACDs.
  
 I've only recently begun exploring headphone gear in earnest, but I've owned a pair of SR225s for about 20 years and a pair of Maggie speakers with a CJ preamp and MIT cables for about 30. So I am used to listening to good equipment and I'm very comfortable stating that while other cables may be very good, it's very difficult to imagine any of them would be better, let alone anything close to the price (and why spend hundreds more just to see?  you're better off buying more cans and matching them with more Silks!).  As I told Steve earlier this evening, I intended to A-B them with the stock LCD cables, but haven't wanted to bother.  I'm enjoying the Silks way too much.


----------



## Steve Eddy

Thank you for the kind words, jocar!

My apologies for the delay. 

We placed an order for black and brown silk thread around the end of October or early November and were expecting to receive it in early December, but it didn't arrive until well into January. And then we discovered that France had screwed up on the bown (they sent the wrong color). We had to wait for them to do a dye run but they were able to get it out pretty quickly.

Thankfully we have finally dug out from all of the back orders that resulted from that mess.

se


----------

